# Competitors Distance Travelled



## Bryan (Nov 25, 2010)

http://www.cubingusa.com/bydist.html

I was bored tonight. anyway, this counts people's distanced travel by taking their competitions in order and doing the distance between those. This is done because we can't determine people's home, and you have no way of knowing if they've gone from one competition to the next directly.


----------



## Dene (Nov 25, 2010)

About 7000 miles between California and NZ helps boost me up to 60 lol XD . Only two places behind Erik! I will beat him soon


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 25, 2010)

So it's apparently quite typical to average 1000 miles (Miles? Who uses miles instead of km these days?) per competition. Can we tell that to the people who whine that there's nothing in their area?


----------



## Vishal (Nov 25, 2010)

I've been from Florida to Barelona and world championships is in Asia this time if it's anywhere in India or hong kong I can definitely go I can go almost anywhere in Europe and united states and Canada are also fine


----------



## Vishal (Nov 25, 2010)

There's also nothing in my area so me and Chris are doing some conps but Im the was the only one who had flown to Virginia for the competition and I was taking to the organizer of the competition in Barelona and he said your coming all the way for that


----------



## Stefan (Nov 25, 2010)

Interesting, thanks. My trips to the US paid off. Though... I suggest: _printf( "%4d %12.3f %4d %s %s\n", ... )_


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 25, 2010)

Cubers with the largest ecological footprint?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 25, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> So it's apparently quite typical to average 1000 miles (Miles? Who uses miles instead of km these days?) per competition.


 
1. Average 1000 miles for what? You seem to be implying competitors travel an average of 1000 miles per competition, which is clearly false. Someone centrally located within their competitions would more likely travel 500 miles or something similar.

2. No, it's not apparently typical to average 1000 miles per competition. If you scroll further down the people in the middle/bottom either average a lot less than 1000, or are from a few years ago when there weren't many comps at all.

3. Average is a meaningless statistic in this instance (as you should well know), as most competitors probably have at least one or two huge outliers.

@Bryan Any way you could make an actual distance traveled one, for those people on CubingUSA who listed their hometown?


----------



## Sakarie (Nov 25, 2010)

If you look at me and my friend Adam, we're number 667 and 668. Isn't strange we haven't the same distance, if we've been to the the same competitions, and wouldn't it be strange if we haven't been on the same competitions?

Well, we haven't. Between a competition in Stockholm and WC in Düsseldorf, I was in Farum, Denmark. Is it really possible that Farum was so EXTREMELY almost just between Stockholm and Düsseldorf? 

I've travelled 113 meters longer than him, is that really possible?!

Map 

(Tip, press the walking man to see the very easiest way to do it by foot!)

Me and Adam.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 25, 2010)

the walking man... WTF?!?


----------



## Gunnar (Nov 25, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> If you look at me and my friend Adam, we're number 667 and 668. Isn't strange we haven't the same distance, if we've been to the the same competitions, and wouldn't it be strange if we haven't been on the same competitions?
> 
> Well, we haven't. Between a competition in Stockholm and WC in Düsseldorf, I was in Farum, Denmark. Is it really possible that Farum was so EXTREMELY almost just between Stockholm and Düsseldorf?
> 
> ...



That's quite surprising. It seems that Farum lies about halfway between Stockholm and Düsseldorf, but that it would be only an "error" by 113 meters is very surprising. 

Is the distances measured as a straight line or traveling routes?


----------



## Kian (Nov 25, 2010)

Fun. Of course some of these number don't work because people don't live in the country they represent all the time (i.e. Tim Sun for a while, Jasmine Lee, etc.).

On a personal note, I'm adding about 500 miles this weekend


----------



## Bryan (Nov 25, 2010)

I found it interesting that Takao can be thought of as travelling around the equator a minimum of 4 times just for cubing.



DavidWoner said:


> @Bryan Any way you could make an actual distance traveled one, for those people on CubingUSA who listed their hometown?



I could. I'm working on trying to upgrade CubingUSA to use version 3 of the maps API, but once I get that done, I'll look at it. But this won't work for people like Tyson or even you who've moved during their WCA career.



Gunnar said:


> Is the distances measured as a straight line or traveling routes?


 Straight line. Some equation I found for calculating distances of two latitude/longitude pairs.



Kian said:


> Fun. Of course some of these number don't work because people don't live in the country they represent all the time (i.e. Tim Sun for a while, Jasmine Lee, etc.).


 
It works on the assumption you don't go home. So if someone travelled from their home in California and competed in New Jersey, and then the next weekend competed in New York, it assumes they didn't go home in between (because I don't know everyone's home, except for CubingUSA users).


----------



## qqwref (Nov 25, 2010)

Takao!!

Some interesting things:
- Joseph Liao and Erik Kwak both have 0 distance, with 5 competitions each. Impressive.
- I'm interested in the shortest (nonzero) distance but the best candidates are iffy. Trevor Mahoney went to two competitions in the same building, but they were apparently 0.6 feet apart. Even weirder is the next group of people, who went to two Xi'an competitions in two separate buildings (Daisi Hotel and Northwestern Polytechnical University), but yet only have a distance of 2.1 feet.
- Kang Lee is in front of me but has only been to 6 (!!!) competitions. It looks like he is alternating between Taiwan and UK competitions. Amazing!


----------



## joey (Nov 25, 2010)

I travel too much.. or not enough.


----------



## Sakarie (Nov 25, 2010)

Stefan said:


> the walking man... WTF?!?



This little fella'







If you haven't got him, it's different versions...


----------



## Stefan (Nov 25, 2010)

I know what you meant, I was talking about what it looks like. The path that google suggests. Does it not look WTF to you?


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2010)

http://www.cubingusa.com/bydist/

I'll try to get this integrated into CubingUSA (maybe this weekend), but for now, here's the path of some cubers. I have to generate them on my computer which has a full copy of the WCA DB and then transfer over the .html. It's a quick hack on the CubingUSA cubers finder, so you'll have to zoom out for some people to see anything.

Would the WCA be interested in having this on their map?


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 26, 2010)

Very interesting. A lot of people seem to mostly go to European comps, but sometimes travel to America for them, or the other way round.


----------



## Logan (Nov 26, 2010)

2 questions:

1. Does it measure the distance back home also?

2. Does it do it from your hometown? Or from the middle of your state or something?


----------



## blade740 (Nov 26, 2010)

Logan said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Does it measure the distance back home also?
> 
> 2. Does it do it from your hometown? Or from the middle of your state or something?


...


THE FIRST POST OF THE THREAD said:


> I was bored tonight. anyway, this counts people's distanced travel by taking their competitions in order and doing the distance between those. This is done because we can't determine people's home, and you have no way of knowing if they've gone from one competition to the next directly.


----------



## Logan (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh wow...
well...
this is embarrassing. <_<


----------



## marthaurion (Dec 10, 2010)

lol...the only reason I'm so high up on the list is because I went to a comp in China and one in Georgia


----------



## joey (Dec 10, 2010)

Would it help if I told you where I lived?
And yay, for having my own .html page


----------



## shelley (Dec 11, 2010)

Bryan said:


> I found it interesting that Takao can be thought of as travelling around the equator a minimum of 4 times just for cubing.


 
 Takao is awesome
And at least for the earlier competitions, he would travel huge distances just to compete in a single round of Sq-1. That's dedication.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 11, 2010)

shelley said:


> Takao is awesome
> And at least for the earlier competitions, he would travel huge distances just to compete in a single round of Sq-1. That's dedication.


 
Oh man. You should have seen him at Caltech.


----------

